# Attention!! Read Before Posting!!!



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I had to do a lot of editing last night in a few threads where some tempers were really flaring up.

I think it's time many of you reviewed the site guidelines.

We would like to remind all our posters that there are a few things that will not be allowed:

•	*Baiting* – This would mean being respectful of posters with opinions different then your own. It's okay to disagree with a poster, and to post why you disagree in a respectful manner. That said, you can not make it personal. This would also include personal attacks. You can not call other posters names for any reason. Attack the argument, not the poster. 

•	*Profanity* – You can not mask profane words. Masking is doing anything to bypass the site’s censor. There are many things that fall under the "masked cursing" category, and NONE of them are allowed. This includes doing things such as replacing one letter of a profane word with an asterisk, replacing one letter of the profane word with a similar looking symbol, splitting up profane words, etc… Do us all a favor and just type the whole word out the way it is. The site censor will take care of it for us. If you mask, your post will be edited with out warning, and may even be deleted! So please do not mask. Keep in mind, if a word is censored by the site, that means we can not allow it in any way, shape or forum in a post. Remember, there are many users under 18 on this site, we need to keep it family friendly.

•	*Disruption* – Flooding the board with nonsensical threads, or posting with the intent of disrupting conversion within a thread will not be allowed. Off Topic posts are okay to a certain degree, but if you continuously take a post off the topic, or start flooding a thread (or the board it self) with multiple posts, they will be deleted.

We understand that sometimes during heated discussion we occasionally do or say things we wouldn't if we were thinking with a level head. That is okay. It will not be a problem unless a poster *continually* violates the rules, or continues to violate the rules after being warned explicitly by a Moderator, Community Moderator or an Admin.

If you see any posts that break the rules, *PLEASE* PM me or any other mod on the NBA forum.

If there are any questions about any of the above, I'd be more then happy to help clarify. Please feel free to send me a PM.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

